# Sulfuric acid cell cathode



## goldgee35 (Dec 12, 2017)

I've no use for it and I'd hate to throw Lead away ..... Item is heavier than a fishing weight

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LEAD-BAR-156-grams-plus-bracket-for-remelt-fishing-weight-gold-recovery-etc/253308912186


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 12, 2017)

How do you know it's lead? I'm not trying to be a pain in the butt, but if you're telling people it's lead, can be remelted, and can be used in a sulfuric cell, you need to be pretty sure of what it is. If you know it's lead, disregard my comment. I just don't want to see you have problems.

Dave


----------



## goldgee35 (Dec 16, 2017)

Oops (honest mistake auction removed) that bar may have some zinc inside..... (fishing weight and tire thingees) .... the clamp definately isnt lead...... Wish i new how to tell lead from zinc... (melts about the same time with propane)


----------



## nickvc (Dec 16, 2017)

goldgee35 said:


> Oops (honest mistake auction removed) that bar may have some zinc inside..... (fishing weight and tire thingees) .... the clamp definately isnt lead...... Wish i new how to tell lead from zinc... (melts about the same time with propane)




Lead is a lot more dense than zinc.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 16, 2017)

goldgee35 said:


> Wish i new how to tell lead from zinc...


If you're dealing with wheel weights, it's easy with just a bit of practice. Using a large pair of diagonal cutters, squeeze a bit on the weight as though you were going to cut it, then with some pressure applied, twist the cutters so they scrape across the metal. After you've done a few, you'll be able to tell the difference easily.

Dave


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 16, 2017)

This should help.

http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?139839-Guide-to-Hand-Sorting-Wheel-Weights&s=062cf84a899a30cfc942453942280566


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 16, 2017)

Even the lead wheel weights aren't pure lead. They are an alloy of lead/tin/antimony, plus sometimes copper or some occasional iron.

For fairly pure lead, look for sheet used in medical offices to line the walls. 

Most of all, a quick bend test will tell you the most. Lead will be very pliable. 1/4" thick is bent easily. Hardened lead, not so much.

Tin, if you can find it, makes cracking noises as it's bent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 16, 2017)

snoman said:


> Tin, if you can find it, makes cracking noises as it's bent.


That's always been an amazing phenomenon to me. In the scrap yard, where I had my last refinery, someone would occasionally bring in an ingot of block tin (defined as a minimum of 98% tin) and we tested it by holding the ingot on the ends and flexing it, like we were trying to bend it. If it made a cracking noise, it was block tin. The sound was subtle, but distinct in a quiet area. These ingots were about 2" thick and 8" long. You weren't really bending them because they were too thick to bend with your hands, but just that flexing pressure made them "crack." As far as I know, this only works will fairly pure tin.


----------

